# reglage webcam



## tomyb 2512 (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour je viens d'installer mercury et la video co nference marche bien mais le probleme c qu'avec ma webcam j'apparait en bleu et il n'y a pas grand chose dans les reglages de la cam via mercury alors je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## SergeD (25 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
si tu as un MacIntel, c'est normal, pas de correction à ce jour.


----------



## tomyb 2512 (25 Juin 2006)

ok merci mais y a t'il un autre logiciel de video conference qui marche bien lorsque l'on discute avec des utilisateurs windows?


----------



## SergeD (25 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir,
frappe  video conference dans l'outil de recherche et tu auras de la lecture pour un moment.


----------



## tomyb 2512 (25 Juin 2006)

et sinon connais tu un autre logiciel pour la video conference?


----------



## isoyann (25 Juin 2006)

tomyb 2512 a dit:
			
		

> et sinon connais tu un autre logiciel pour la video conference?


cherche un peu ....sinon amsn


----------



## hey ! (25 Juin 2006)

tomyb 2512 a dit:
			
		

> et sinon connais tu un autre logiciel pour la video conference?



===> aMSN


----------



## ilsaitfaire (18 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
il existe bien un logiciel pour paramètrer la caméra intégrée sur les iMac. 
On peut le trouver à cette adresse :
http://www.ecamm.com/mac/iglasses/
Le coût est de 9,95 USD


----------



## jmoneyron (19 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux faire un essai gratuit de iglasse  à télécharger sur le site ci-dessus.
Tu y trouveras aussi la longue liste des logiciels avec lesquels il fonctionne.
De plus tu pourras y prendre contact avec le webmaster pour une aide éventuelle, il est très sympa .



*Note du modo :* Remonter un topic pour donner une réponse "hors sujet", ça ne s'impose pas. Faut pas se fier au titre, faut lire un peu la question posée, là il était demandé d'indiquer un logiciel de chat gérant la vidéo-conférence", et le "réglage" en question était celui permettant de faire reconnaitre la camera du Mac par ce logiciel, pas de régler la luminosité ou le contraste de l'image de la cam ! 

Bon, on va toujours profiter de la remontée pour déplacer le sujet dans le bon forum !


----------

